# Guiafenesin treatment?



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

A very close friend who has FM has begun treatment with Guiafenesin to control her symptoms. Has anyone here tried it and had it work for them? Do you know anyone who has? I am VERY worried about her and highly skeptical of the treatment, but she won't listen to anything I have to say on this matter. I have shown her several studies which I feel prove the treatment is risky at best, but she just won't hear anything I have to say. Anyone got any ideas on how to reach her?Susan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a682494.html This stuff??I don't know that it is high risk as the side effect profile is pretty safe (I use it to thin mucus when I have asthma...but don't know about long term use). I would think the biggest risk would be avoiding other treatments that might be more effective??Do you have a link to those studies?K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't find anything in pubmed (which is where peer reviewed stuff ends up).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.drweil.com/app/cda/drw_cda.html...uestionId=10031 Talks about a study where it doesn't do much good, but it doesn't seem to be overtly dangerous (there isn't good evidence for it makes you worse at the dose that will make you better thing either).K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

We've had many threads in this forum about Guai treatment. It seems to become a topic of interest every few years.I'll see if I can't dig some of the old threads up. Although, looks like K provided all the needed information.(Thanks, K!







)


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Guiafenesin StudyI found it from Dr. Lowe's site when I looked up his opinion on guiafenesin treatment: Dr. Lowe's opinionsSusan


----------

